# What is your least favorite Pokemon



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 30, 2015)

Self explanatory???


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Klefki

Before gen 6 is was either Carnivine or Drapion. I found so many gen 4 designs just plain ugly and those two are examples I can remember disliking right away.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2015)

what the fuck is this hideous creature


----------



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 30, 2015)

Its hard to decide between bidoof and Zigzaggoon


----------



## Autumn (Aug 30, 2015)

Celestrial_Slayer said:


> Its hard to decide between bidoof and Zigzaggoon




brah u did NOT just say what i think u said

u wanna Go


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 30, 2015)

Gothita or Magmortar, I'm indecisive.  Least favourite is definitely the term for it, as I don't dislike any Pokemon.  I just like the others more.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2015)

Celestrial_Slayer said:


> Its hard to decide between bidoof and Zigzaggoon









(this is supposed to be a sad Zigzagoon)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 30, 2015)

ya Zigzagoon is pretty darn cool 







dis tho


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Celestrial_Slayer said:


> Its hard to decide between bidoof and Zigzaggoon


Bidoof is pretty bad, but Bibarel is when it gets really unlikable. At least Bidoof is a bit cute.



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> ya Zigzagoon is pretty darn cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I saw this I thought it was a fakemon. There was a user here who had it as their avatar (maybe one of Turbo's accounts?) and it just always felt like it was an original character do not steal.
That's actually the problem I have with a lot of the evolutions they added in gen 4 to already existing Pokémon. They look like they were overdesigned to look "cool" like what a boardroom think kids find cool and/or what Sonic fanfiction writers actually do think is cool.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 30, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> The first time I saw this I thought it was a fakemon. There was a user here who had it as their avatar (maybe one of Turbo's accounts?) and it just always felt like it was an original character do not steal.
> That's actually the problem I have with a lot of the evolutions they added in gen 4 to already existing Pokémon. They look like they were overdesigned to look "cool" like what a boardroom think kids find cool and/or what Sonic fanfiction writers actually do think is cool.


the correct term is "preteen cool". 

I don't really have a least favorite pokémon. If I _really_ had to choose one, it would be Landorus, less because of how it looks and more because of how overused and hard to defeat it is in vgc.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 31, 2015)

Eifie said:


> what the fuck is this hideous creature


Hey now, let's keep the slander to a minimum.  You wouldn't want to upset the fanclub.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2015)

Dazel said:


> Hey now, let's keep the slander to a minimum.  You wouldn't want to upset the fanclub.


oh my god I repent


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 31, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> The first time I saw this I thought it was a fakemon. There was a user here who had it as their avatar (maybe one of Turbo's accounts?) and it just always felt like it was an original character do not steal.
> That's actually the problem I have with a lot of the evolutions they added in gen 4 to already existing Pokémon. They look like they were overdesigned to look "cool" like what a boardroom think kids find cool and/or what Sonic fanfiction writers actually do think is cool.


Let's not generalize, though... Gliscor, Mismagius, Froslass, Honchkrow, Gallade, Weavile... are some of the coolest


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

The designs for Sawk and Throh look like Martial Art Muppets.

Plus, until a recent playthrough of both X and Y, I thought Quilladin looked kinda dumb. It saved me a few times in that Nuzlocke.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2015)

This Pokémon is trash.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> This Pokémon is trash.


Literally.

I also hated Durant because of the TCG for the longest time, but playing through Pokemon X for the first time made me appreciate it somewhat.


----------



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> brah u did NOT just say what i think u said
> 
> u wanna Go


lol i just cant stan them


----------



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Eta Carinae said:


> Gothita or Magmortar, I'm indecisive.  Least favourite is definitely the term for it, as I don't dislike any Pokemon.  I just like the others more.


be care my brother magmavire gonna fight you.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Let's not generalize, though... Gliscor, Mismagius, Froslass, Honchkrow, Gallade, Weavile... are some of the coolest


It was mainly the gen 1 evolutions I had a problem with. Weavile is definitely a good design that actually fits in with Sneasel. The rest aren't great, but by no means bad either. Honchkrow would be a good design by itself but it had to go and retcon Murkrow from looking like a witch to being a gangster underling :(



Superbird said:


> the correct term is "preteen cool".


That's the first time I've heard that phrase. It might come in useful in the future.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 31, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> This Pokémon is trash cute and imaginative and I will not let anyone tell me otherwise.


(fixed that for you)


Anyway, my least favourite pokemon design-wise is probably either Rotom-Wash (all the other forms are cute/okay except for this fucker), Magmortar (thank GF for Eviolite, I prefer my magma birds cute), Jellicent (the female one. oh god) or Conkeldurr (eughhhh). Can't really figure out which one I dislike the most. :U


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr. Mime is also weird. I heard it is Barack Obama's favorite Pokemon for some reason....


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2015)

Parasect... It's less of a bad design thing and more like when the authors succeed at making you hate the bad guys. It's a deformed undead bug controlled by a mushroom.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 2, 2015)

Design-wise, Barbaracle is literally the ugliest Pokemon I've ever seen. In general, the only Pokemon I actively dislike is Tangela, since losing that shiny one kinda soured my view on it.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 3, 2015)

sv_01 said:


> Parasect... It's less of a bad design thing and more like when the authors succeed at making you hate the bad guys. It's a deformed undead bug controlled by a mushroom.


Aw, sad times. :( I personally love Parasect; it's one of my favourite bug types!

For me it's definitely one of Panpour, Pansage or Pansear - though I couldn't chose between them because they're basically all the same design, just with a different freakin' design of broccoli poking out of their heads. I'm not hugely fond of Hoopa, either.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Sep 3, 2015)

Scyther

(I actually dont know what my least favorite is. I even like the ugly ones. I'd probably say Gurdurr if I didn't catch a shiny one in White.)


----------



## ozzi9816 (Sep 3, 2015)

For me, it's gotta be Ferrothorn. The color scheme is strange, the design is ugly. I don't know, I just dislike him for some reason.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 3, 2015)

Some of my favourite pokemon are some of the most disliked. I pretty much like all pokemon, as alot of the uglies don't get much love, so it makes me feel bad for them.

That being said, I absolutely despise the genie trio. I hate their designs because they all look alike akin to how Sonic characters have the same frame, and it's not like the other weaker legendaries where they aren't used that much, they're freaking everywhere in competitive play; I can't escape their ugly mugs lol

I don't dislike their Terrarian formes as much, though I wish they had different faces.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Emperor_Evulz said:


> That being said, I absolutely despise the genie trio. I hate their designs because they all look alike akin to how Sonic characters have the same frame, and it's not like the other weaker legendaries where they aren't used that much, they're freaking everywhere in competitive play; I can't escape their ugly mugs lol


It took me the longest time to realise they weren't just alternate formes of a single Pokémon


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 4, 2015)

Charizard, Blaziken, Gengar


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2015)

Ether's Bane said:


> Blaziken


*U WANNA GO*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 6, 2015)

anything alti likes


----------



## Autumn (Sep 7, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> anything alti likes


UR DEAD


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 8, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> *U WANNA GO*


OH YEAH


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

Its nice no 'cute' or 'beautiful' pokemon are being posted in this thread...Really, i sort of expected they'd be disliked a little :x I'm glad people mostly dislike ugly pokemon it seems though. Thats how it should be, if you ask me.

I'm not sure what my least favorite pokemon is, tho i'm sure i dislike a lot of the uglier ones XD;

I think blaziken was for awhile though. Not cuz its ugly, but because my using it made me not use grass starters in later games as much...making me deem as 'disloyal' twards the plant kingdom. And i grew up playing with wild plants in our yard and stuff, yet felt i couldn't love plants anymore when i got older cuz of freakin' blaziken.

It still bothers me a bit, though i don't still greatly dislike blaziken over it. Its mega form is awesome, anyways. And i guess i have happy memories of the one i trained on sapphire...


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2015)

Jirachu said:


> Its nice no 'cute' or 'beautiful' pokemon are being posted in this thread...Really, i sort of expected they'd be disliked a little :x I'm glad people mostly dislike ugly pokemon it seems though. Thats how it should be, if you ask me.


Ugly pokemon need love too!!!!!!!!!

also what is zigagoon if not adorable. cmon man. look at dat face.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 19, 2015)

I literally forgot Qwilfish existed for like 3 years when I was a kid.

So Imma go with Qwilfish.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 19, 2015)

See, I like a lot of the forgettable Pokemon.  Every once in a while in class I'll get bored and list every Pokemon in a notebook (not numerically, but by region) and I always forget a few.  Lickitung?  I love Lickitung!  It's so silly and I like its Iguanadon thumb-spikes.  Lickilicky is ok also!  Porygon2?  Great concept!  I only forgot it because I never had one!  Qwilfish?  I just bought one in ASB!  Even Luvdisc I kind of like, it's kind of cute to imagine it swimming around (not the way it did in Colosseum/XD though, gross).  My least favorite Pokemon?

Marshtomp.

No, seriously, fuck Marshtomp.  I hate it so much.  It makes no sense.  Combusken and Grovyle make sense as middle evolutions.  Torchic is like, lil chicken baby, chicken-man, awesome chicken ninja, and Treecko is like, tiny standing lizard, ok size standing lizard, kinda tall standing lizard.  But Mudkip?  Mudkip's like, lil 4-leg fin babby at first, big hunched-over fin monster at the end, and _stupid-lookin-two-legs-shitty-"hello-world!"-pose-arms-wide-out-always-grinnin-all-jolly-shitty-edgy-mohawk-suddenly-two-fucking-tails-orange-button-stomach_ in the middle.  Seriously I can't stand it, even in its Pinball RS pic it was grinning, I can't even imagine a not-smiling Marshtomp, and why did it go from three cheek-spikes to one just to go back again?  and its stupid fucking Emerald animation where it just dips and comes up and its mouth goes abababababa fuck I hate Marshtomp


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> Ugly pokemon need love too!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also what is zigagoon if not adorable. cmon man. look at dat face.


I suppose your right. I just don't like when people ditch things i like, which seems to go on a lot, and it makes me feel.. lonely inside... :(

But yeah ugly pokemon need love too. I probably like some ugly pokemon, but i'm not sure which ones. Knowing me, i probably find a lot of cooler pokemon kind of ugly, since i don't understand coolness much, but i don't seem to dislike them for it. So i guess that sort of counts..^^;;

Sorry if my post sounded kind of bad. Like i said, i'm sick of people online seeming to always ditch cuteness and beauty like they're evil or something. I mean, whats so great about stuff like call of duty? How can it be better than games like kirby and animal crossing? I just don't understand...

I like zigzagoon btw. I wouldn't say its the cutest pokemon in my opinion but i wouldn't say its ugly either. Plus those zig zags in his fur are kind of neat^^


----------



## Palamon (Mar 22, 2016)

None are my least favorite, actually. I like all Pokemon, so. Eh.


----------



## Namadu (Mar 23, 2016)

Palamon said:


> None are my least favorite, actually. I like all Pokemon, so. Eh.


I didn't think anyone else felt that way! = D


----------



## Stryke (Mar 23, 2016)

Namadu said:


> I didn't think anyone else felt that way! = D


Finally people who get it! I feel the same way.

We should form a club.


----------



## lasagnalover9 (Nov 12, 2016)

hopeandjoy said:


> I literally forgot Qwilfish existed for like 3 years when I was a kid.
> 
> So Imma go with Qwilfish.


:talking: I thought I was the only Qwilfish-Hater! And apparently we hate him for the same reasons too! (I seriously forgot about him for a couple years too.)


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 4, 2017)

It's gotta be Stantler. I just don't know why it exists. Now that I think about it why does Delibird exist too? Still Stantler is dumb.


----------



## Furisode Girl Luna (Jul 25, 2017)

I really don't like Grimer or Muk. They are just purple blobs.


----------



## Stormrycon (Oct 29, 2017)

Unown. It's a freaking letter/mark with an eye slapped on it, only move isn't even that good, and dosen't have an okay evolution. I hate it


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

Exploud and Sableye.

I don't wanna get into the details, but I do not like these two pokemon like at all.


----------

